

Python -me: clever but useful command line hack - durin42
http://www.voidspace.org.uk/python/weblog/arch_d7_2010_12_25.shtml#e1200

======
storborg
Cute trick. I predict the bigger impact of this will be that namespace of
single-letter modules on pypi will be used up shortly as people realize they
want their own, slightly different hacks.

~~~
rlpb
Good point. Can I suggest now then that people avoid x. Keep python -mx for
private hacks.

------
regularfry
Reminds me of the file ubygems.rb.

